# Ivermectin sheep drench for dogs



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Has anyone here ever use the ivermectin sheep drench for prevention of heart worms on their dogs?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have used Ivermectin for my dogs BUT you have to be super careful. 
**** Some breeds mainly in the herding group have adverse reaction to Ivermectin and can die. Best to ask your vet if they feel it would be safe for your dog.


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Yea I knew that herding breeds are ultra sensitive to ivermectin. Great Dane breeders swear by it. A lot of people are going to it instead of paying soaring prices for heart guard etc.


----------



## trudy (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't use the sheep drench, but we do have powdered ivermectin that we've used for several years with our dogs. We used it for the greyhound before she was put down last year and still use it with the doberman and great dane.


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

You use the powder for heartworms? If so how much do you use and is it once a month?


----------



## trudy (Mar 17, 2014)

Yep, just a red bag of ivermectin powder.
My 47 pound greyhound got 1/8 teaspoon each month.
The 72 pound doberman and 85 pound greyhound get 1/4 teaspoon each month.

the bag we use is 1000mcg/5gr (about 1 tsp)


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

So you put it on the body?


----------



## trudy (Mar 17, 2014)

No. It's powder. I put it in their food one meal a month.


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Trudy I will get some. That sounds better.


----------



## trudy (Mar 17, 2014)

Do some googling. You should be able to find the formula to calculate how much is needed for your size dogs depending on what concentration you buy.


----------

